# *New Pictures!* Dandy Hill Farm's 2022 Kidding Thread



## Dandy Hill Farm

I can't believe it's breeding season already! I know I'm a little late to the "game", but I prefer spring/summer kiddings so the weather is (usually) sunny and warm. I also don't really have the choice to breed earlier this year since my buckling (Tater) is just now old enough to do his job.

Here's my breeding lineup for this fall/winter!!

Here's my buckling, Tater!! All four does will be bred to Tater this year.

Ever Hope Acres T's Russet Tot (Tater):

















First to be bred is Tilly! Tilly _should_ come in heat around the 20th of October.

















Next will be Lucy. She should come into heat early November.

















After Lucy is bred, then it will be Sugar's turn! I'm super excited about this pair as it will be a (loose-ish) linebreeding of the fantastic Dill's B&R Brooks! Brooks is Sugar's grand sire and Tater's great-grand sire. I'm not exactly sure when Sugar will be bred, but I'm planning on breeding her mid/late November.

















And last, but not least is, Dottie! I can NOT wait to see this girl's FF udder!! I have high hopes it will be fantastic just like her Sugar's (dam) FF udder was!! I'm really excited for this breeding since it will also be a loose linebreeding of Dill's B&R Brooks! Brooks is both Dottie and Tater's great-grandsire. I plan to breed Dottie early/mid December.
















That's all for my breeding plans this year. I can't wait to start breeding and I'm even more excited to see udders and kids again!! After a doe is bred, I'll be sure to update this thread will breeding dates and due dates! So excited!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very nice.does! Good luck with breedi g & Happy Kidding!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Very nice.does! Good luck with breedi g & Happy Kidding!


Thank you!!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are nice.


----------



## thefarmgirl

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I can't believe it's breeding season already! I know I'm a little late to the "game", but I prefer spring/summer kiddings so the weather is (usually) sunny and warm. I also don't really have the choice to breed earlier this year since my buckling (Tater) is just now old enough to do his job.
> 
> Here's my breeding lineup for this fall/winter!!
> 
> Note: I _really_ need to get new pictures of all my girls. Since I now know more about conformation and stacking, these pictures definitely aren't the best and don't do my does' conformation justice. They really are not that flat in the front.  I'll have work on getting better ones this coming summer when I can shave them.
> 
> First up is Tilly! Tilly _should_ come in heat around the 20th of this month, but if she doesn't follow the plans, she WILL be bred to Tater whenever she next comes into heat.
> 
> Tilly:
> View attachment 213214
> 
> 
> Ever Hope Acres T's Russet Tot (Tater):
> View attachment 213215
> 
> 
> 
> The next one bred will be Lucy. She will also be bred to Tater. I'm not positive when I'll breed Lucy, but hoping/planning on late October/early or mid November.
> 
> Lucy:
> View attachment 213216
> 
> 
> 
> After Lucy is bred, then it will be Sugar's turn! Sugar will be bred to Tater. I'm super excited about this pair as it will be a (loose-ish) linebreeding of the fantastic Dill's B&R Brooks! Brooks is Sugar's grand sire and Tater's great-grand sire. I'm not exactly sure when Sugar will be bred, but I'm planning on breeding her late November/early December.
> 
> Sugar:
> View attachment 213218
> 
> 
> 
> And last, but not least is, Dottie! I can NOT wait to see this girls FF udder!! I have high hopes it will be fantastic just like her Sugar's (dam) FF udder was!! Like everyone else, Dottie will also be bred to Tater. I'm really excited for this breeding since it will also be a loose linebreeding of Dill's B&R Brooks! Brooks is both Dottie and Tater's great-grandsire. I plan to breed Dottie early/mid December.
> 
> Dottie:
> View attachment 213219
> 
> 
> That's all for my plans this year! I can't wait to start breeding and I'm even more excited to see udders and kids again!! After a doe is bred, I'll be sure to update this thread will breeding dates and due dates! So excited!


Ohhh.. can’t wait to see all their babies! Your does are looking awesome!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

toth boer goats said:


> They are nice.





thefarmgirl said:


> Ohhh.. can’t wait to see all their babies! Your does are looking awesome!!


Thanks guys!! 😊


----------



## K.B.

You'll have some nice kids! Exciting


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> You'll have some nice kids! Exciting


Thanks! Will you be breeding any does this fall/winter?


----------



## K.B.

I have Molly due anytime  and Sapphire may be pregnant! I don't think Cookie is


----------



## K.B.

So may try breeding cookie


----------



## K.B.

Molly, Cookie and Sapphire! and now June!


Right now we have Molly, possibly Cookie and Sapphire pregnant... Molly and Cookie would be by our Magnificent Mohawk, sapphire is from an unknown buck at her old home. Pictured below




www.thegoatspot.net


----------



## MellonFriend

I can't wait to see your kids! Was this Tater's first year breeding then? How'd the little ladies' man do?😘


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MellonFriend said:


> I can't wait to see your kids! Was this Tater's first year breeding then? How'd the little ladies' man do?😘


Thanks!! 🥰 I can't wait to see your kids either!! Yep, this will be Tater's first breeding season. Hopefully, Tilly will come into heat soon (around the 20th of this month), she will be his first date. I know Tater can't wait to do his job, he's a mature little guy! 😁


----------



## MellonFriend

Ah, so Tater actually hasn't gotten any action yet. 😉 Well, let us know how he does.


----------



## Jubillee

Exciting! Can't wait to see babies!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MellonFriend said:


> Ah, so Tater actually hasn't gotten any action yet. 😉 Well, let us know how he does.


Nope, not quite yet. I will!


Jubillee said:


> Exciting! Can't wait to see babies!!


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Update:

No one has been bred yet, but Tilly should come into heat within the next few days! Lucy is currently in a very strong heat today, I'm very tempted to breed her right now, but decided to stick with the original plan. I did however get some updated pictures of all the girls today!! Make sure to check out my first post to see the new pictures!! 😁


----------



## GoofyGoat

There will be beautiful babies at your place soon! Yay! Can’t wait till they get here for great goatie pics 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

GoofyGoat said:


> There will be beautiful babies at your place soon! Yay! Can’t wait till they get here for great goatie pics 😁


Thanks!! I can't wait either!! Hoping Tater throws some straight toplines (blue eyes and flash are always welcome at my place too). 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Tilly just came into heat this evening....if all goes well, she and Tater will have a date tomorrow! Fingers crossed it all works out! 🤞😊


----------



## GoofyGoat

Fingers crossed 😉🐐


----------



## MellonFriend

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MellonFriend said:


> Let us know how it goes!


Sure thing!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Well...Tilly and Tater just got done with an hour and a half date.....unfortunately, she didn't get bred. 😔 Both were getting tired and wanted to go back in their own pens. We'll try again later today. Tilly is usually in heat for about 3 days, so I think we have a little time since today is her first day in a strong heat. We'll see what happens...


----------



## Rancho Draco

Aw. Hopefully you can get her bred tomorrow! Was Tater up to the task at least? If I remember correctly, he's pretty young right?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> Aw. Hopefully you can get her bred tomorrow! Was Tater up to the task at least? If I remember correctly, he's pretty young right?


I hope so too! Tater just turned three months old a few days ago, so yes he is on the younger side, but he was also a five pound single and pretty big and mature for his age. I haven't weight him, but I'm guessing he is around 25 - 30lbs, full registered Nigerian Dwarf. While they were together, half the time Tater was mounting, extending, blubbering, and doing all the other bucky behaviors. The other half of the time, he was trying to nurse. 🙃 After a while, Tilly wasn't too fond of him doing that anymore. 😅 They definitely do really like each other, while taking Tater back to his pen (which pretty far away) Tilly started following me and screaming at me in the rain! She HATES to get wet. And Tater was calling back to her. True Love- Lol! 🤣

Next time I put them together, I'm going to tape up Tilly's teats real good and hopefully Tater realizes that he can't nurse and will focus on doing his job more. 🤞 I'm almost positive Tater could successfully breed her if he tried a bit harder, he does have a little trouble reaching so I might try to "boost" him up next time too. Oh well, if it doesn't work out, I'll have him breed my yearling doe (Lucy) when she comes into heat which should be in a week or two. That way, he can't nurse and he'll be able to reach a bit better since she's a little shorter. Goats...when don't want them to breed, they'll breed their dam at 8 weeks old...but when you actually want them to breed, it'll take 3+ months...gotta love 'em! 🙄😂


----------



## Kaitlyn

Aw, what a shame. I wish you the best of luck on next time! I’m sure he can get up there, some little guys can breed standard sized goats no problem.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh boy, Tater. 🤦‍♀️ Don't you know big boys don't drink milk anymore?! 😄

Certainly sounds drama filled! Maybe they'll get the hang of it on a second try. 😘


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Thanks guys.

Long story short, I put them together two more times (once again yesterday and then this afternoon) and I highly doubt he "got" her....unless he did the deed when I wasn't looking... I guess I'll just see what he does with Lucy when she comes into heat. Hoping he will figure it out then.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Aw that sucks. Hopefully he will figure it out with Lucy. Do you know when she is due to go into heat?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> Aw that sucks. Hopefully he will figure it out with Lucy. Do you know when she is due to go into heat?


Lucy should come into heat the second week of November.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww man. Tater just needs more practice! Lol Now if you didnt want them bred, they would be. So go out there and tell him..dont touch these girls...leave em alone. Bet he mounts them then! Lol lol 🤣😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww man. Tater just needs more practice! Lol Now if you didnt want them bred, they would be. So go out there and tell him..dont touch these girls...leave em alone. Bet he mounts them then! Lol lol 🤣😂


Yep, I'm certain that's exactly how their little goat brains work...."whatever our owner wants or says, we must do the complete opposite". 🙄🤣 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Tater did it!! He bred Lucy and Dottie today!!! 🤗 I saw at least three good "hunches and scrunches" with Lucy and one with Dottie. I really hope at least Lucy will take. If they do, their due dates are April 10th. Now we wait for signs of them short cycling or when they would cycle next. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay.. you will have Tater tots!.🤣😂


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay!! Also lucky you, having both of them bred for the same day! That should keep you busy😉


----------



## MellonFriend

Way to go Tater!


----------



## MadHouse

How exciting! I hope they both took!


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice! Good luck!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Thank you everyone!! I'm over the moon excited he finally figured it out! Tilly was in heat a few days ago and he never successfully bred her - I was getting worried it would take him another month! Very glad he got it done today!


Rancho Draco said:


> Yay!! Also lucky you, having both of them bred for the same day! That should keep you busy😉


Yes, I'll (hopefully) be busy in five months! I'm also expecting Sugar to come into heat very soon.....not sure is her can reach her though.....guess we'll find out soon!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I just went back to my very first post on this thread.....boy do plans change! 🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco

They sure do!

I have to add that it took me a minute or two to realize it was you at first with the new profile pic 😜🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> I have to add that it took me a minute or two to realize it was you at first with the new profile pic 😜🤣


Glad you figured it out....I still have no idea who the "new" person is.....they have a cute little buckskin goat as their profile pic. 🤔 Oh wait....it's me!! 😆😂


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sugar and Tater had a date yesterday and today, he was would mount and inject (and would act like he successfully did the deed), but Sugar never really hunched up much, she did a tiny bit though....do some does just not do that? I'm still going to mark my calendar, cross my fingers, and hope she takes, but wouldn't be too surprised if she didn't. This is my first time breeding Sugar so maybe that's just normal for her? I don't know....guess we will eventually know if she took or not.


----------



## MellonFriend

I saw no hunches the first time my does were bred and they still had babies! I hope Tater got the job done!


----------



## MadHouse

MellonFriend said:


> I saw no hunches the first time my does were bred and they still had babies! I hope Tater got the job done!


Same with my two. Never saw them hunch.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MellonFriend said:


> I saw no hunches the first time my does were bred and they still had babies! I hope Tater got the job done!





MadHouse said:


> Same with my two. Never saw them hunch.


Okay, well that gives me some hope!! 🤗

When Tater bred Lucy and Dottie, both girls really hunched up. So did Tilly when she was bred by my friend's buck last year. Everything I see online says that when a doe hunches the breeding was successful. 🤔 Guess that's not true for all does though!


----------



## Goatastic43

Most of ours don’t hunch (that I’ve saw). I’ve actually had a doe that hunched, but turned out to not be bred successfully.


----------



## toth boer goats

A little hunch was it.


----------



## MapleValleyAcres

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I can't believe it's breeding season already! I know I'm a little late to the "game", but I prefer spring/summer kiddings so the weather is (usually) sunny and warm. I also don't really have the choice to breed earlier this year since my buckling (Tater) is just now old enough to do his job.
> 
> Here's my breeding lineup for this fall/winter!!
> 
> Here's my buckling, Tater!! All four does will be bred to Tater this year.
> 
> Ever Hope Acres T's Russet Tot (Tater):
> View attachment 213215
> View attachment 213926
> 
> 
> 
> First to be bred is Tilly! Tilly _should_ come in heat around the 20th of October.
> View attachment 213928
> View attachment 213929
> 
> 
> 
> Next will be Lucy. She should come into heat early November.
> View attachment 213927
> View attachment 214262
> 
> 
> 
> After Lucy is bred, then it will be Sugar's turn! I'm super excited about this pair as it will be a (loose-ish) linebreeding of the fantastic Dill's B&R Brooks! Brooks is Sugar's grand sire and Tater's great-grand sire. I'm not exactly sure when Sugar will be bred, but I'm planning on breeding her mid/late November.
> View attachment 213931
> View attachment 213932
> 
> 
> 
> And last, but not least is, Dottie! I can NOT wait to see this girl's FF udder!! I have high hopes it will be fantastic just like her Sugar's (dam) FF udder was!! I'm really excited for this breeding since it will also be a loose linebreeding of Dill's B&R Brooks! Brooks is both Dottie and Tater's great-grandsire. I plan to breed Dottie early/mid December.
> View attachment 213933
> View attachment 213934
> 
> 
> That's all for my breeding plans this year. I can't wait to start breeding and I'm even more excited to see udders and kids again!! After a doe is bred, I'll be sure to update this thread will breeding dates and due dates! So excited!!


Beautiful goats! Can't wait to see the offspring!


----------



## MapleValleyAcres

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I can't believe it's breeding season already! I know I'm a little late to the "game", but I prefer spring/summer kiddings so the weather is (usually) sunny and warm. I also don't really have the choice to breed earlier this year since my buckling (Tater) is just now old enough to do his job.
> 
> Here's my breeding lineup for this fall/winter!!
> 
> Here's my buckling, Tater!! All four does will be bred to Tater this year.
> 
> Ever Hope Acres T's Russet Tot (Tater):
> View attachment 213215
> View attachment 213926
> 
> 
> 
> First to be bred is Tilly! Tilly _should_ come in heat around the 20th of October.
> View attachment 213928
> View attachment 213929
> 
> 
> 
> Next will be Lucy. She should come into heat early November.
> View attachment 213927
> View attachment 214262
> 
> 
> 
> After Lucy is bred, then it will be Sugar's turn! I'm super excited about this pair as it will be a (loose-ish) linebreeding of the fantastic Dill's B&R Brooks! Brooks is Sugar's grand sire and Tater's great-grand sire. I'm not exactly sure when Sugar will be bred, but I'm planning on breeding her mid/late November.
> View attachment 213931
> View attachment 213932
> 
> 
> 
> And last, but not least is, Dottie! I can NOT wait to see this girl's FF udder!! I have high hopes it will be fantastic just like her Sugar's (dam) FF udder was!! I'm really excited for this breeding since it will also be a loose linebreeding of Dill's B&R Brooks! Brooks is both Dottie and Tater's great-grandsire. I plan to breed Dottie early/mid December.
> View attachment 213933
> View attachment 213934
> 
> 
> That's all for my breeding plans this year. I can't wait to start breeding and I'm even more excited to see udders and kids again!! After a doe is bred, I'll be sure to update this thread will breeding dates and due dates! So excited!!


Beautiful goats! Can't wait to see the offspring!


----------



## MapleValleyAcres

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I can't believe it's breeding season already! I know I'm a little late to the "game", but I prefer spring/summer kiddings so the weather is (usually) sunny and warm. I also don't really have the choice to breed earlier this year since my buckling (Tater) is just now old enough to do his job.
> 
> Here's my breeding lineup for this fall/winter!!
> 
> Here's my buckling, Tater!! All four does will be bred to Tater this year.
> 
> Ever Hope Acres T's Russet Tot (Tater):
> View attachment 213215
> View attachment 213926
> 
> 
> 
> First to be bred is Tilly! Tilly _should_ come in heat around the 20th of October.
> View attachment 213928
> View attachment 213929
> 
> 
> 
> Next will be Lucy. She should come into heat early November.
> View attachment 213927
> View attachment 214262
> 
> 
> 
> After Lucy is bred, then it will be Sugar's turn! I'm super excited about this pair as it will be a (loose-ish) linebreeding of the fantastic Dill's B&R Brooks! Brooks is Sugar's grand sire and Tater's great-grand sire. I'm not exactly sure when Sugar will be bred, but I'm planning on breeding her mid/late November.
> View attachment 213931
> View attachment 213932
> 
> 
> 
> And last, but not least is, Dottie! I can NOT wait to see this girl's FF udder!! I have high hopes it will be fantastic just like her Sugar's (dam) FF udder was!! I'm really excited for this breeding since it will also be a loose linebreeding of Dill's B&R Brooks! Brooks is both Dottie and Tater's great-grandsire. I plan to breed Dottie early/mid December.
> View attachment 213933
> View attachment 213934
> 
> 
> That's all for my breeding plans this year. I can't wait to start breeding and I'm even more excited to see udders and kids again!! After a doe is bred, I'll be sure to update this thread will breeding dates and due dates! So excited!!


Beautiful goats! Can't wait to see the offspring!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MapleValleyAcres said:


> Beautiful goats! Can't wait to see the offspring!


Aww, thanks! I can't wait either!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Well guys, Tater bred Tilly twice this morning! I'll be holding my breath this whole upcoming week because if Lucy, Dottie, and Sugar didn't take, that will be the week they would all come into heat. I'm so nervous! I hope all four take so I can be done breeding this year! 😬🤞 

I attached a few pictures of the two love birds today. 🥰


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my gosh look how proud of himself he looks! Way to go Tater! I'll have my fingers crossed too that all your girls took! 🤞


----------



## toth boer goats

Good luck 👍


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay Tater! Look at how big he has gotten! 😍


----------



## GoofyGoat

Fingers crossed for you 😃


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my gosh look how proud of himself he looks!


I thought the same thing! 😁

Y'all did *not* cross your fingers hard enough!! Just kidding. I should "blame" myself as well. 😜 Anywho, I have some good news and bad news for you guys....starting with the bad news, Lucy decided to come into heat out of the blue after seeing "the love of her life", Tater with her mom this morning...so she's not preggo. 😕 The good news is, Tater bred Tilly again (gotta have some insurance 😉) and he also bred Lucy twice. Maybe I'm done now....probably not. This breeding season is going to be the death of me (if I don't come back, you'll know why)!! 🥴🤣


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww that's too bad. I guess I should have kept my fingers crossed all day. 😋 How many tries has this been for Lucy this year?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MellonFriend said:


> How many tries has this been for Lucy this year?


This will only be her second try, so it's completely normal. It feels like there have been lot more though, but that's only because I was waiting for Tater to figure it out. 🙃


----------



## MadHouse

He is soo cute! In the first picture he is making sure he has fresh breath for his date!
Good luck @Dandy Hill Farm and Tater!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MadHouse said:


> He is soo cute! In the first picture he is making sure he has fresh breath for his date!
> Good luck @Dandy Hill Farm and Tater!


Thanks! I agree, he's such a cute lil' stud muffin! Yep, he has to make sure his breath smells good before every date. The pine trees are his pit stop when coming and going from his pen. If I don't let him stop for a bit, I'll hear about it! 😅 Thank you! I think we both need all the luck we can get! 😁


----------



## Goatastic43

Aw, look at the lil’ squirt! He knows he’s doing his job! He’s like, “Mom! I think she really likes me!! Can you believe it?! Just yesterday she hated me!” 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> Aw, look at the lil’ squirt! He knows he’s doing his job! He’s like, “Mom! I think she really likes me!! Can you believe it?! Just yesterday she hated me!” 😁


Yeah, Tilly would probably hate him when she's not in heat....she's quite the bully to other goats, but when she's in heat, she's absolutely smitten with Tater! 😂

Edit: It was pretty funny to watch Tilly and Lucy in heat together with Tater. The poor guy didn't know who to pay attention to! The girls kept on pushing each other away from him so I had to hold one back so he could focus on his job better - he doesn't handle distractions very well. 😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Well, well, well.....lil' miss Dottie decided to join the "let's tick mom off by coming back into heat" band wagon. 🤷‍♀️🤦‍♀️

On a brighter note, Tater bred Tilly again today and he also bred Lucy three times today. With this round of breeding, I'm noticing a bit of Tater's "stuff" leaking out of the girls' rear end after he breeds them....didn't notice that last month....so maybe they'll take this time??? Maybe Tater was never doing a complete job last month?? If no body settles this time, I don't know what I'll do!


----------



## MellonFriend

Sounds like you saw some good signs! I'm betting he settled at least one of them! Try not to go crazy waiting to find out!🤪


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MellonFriend said:


> Sounds like you saw some good signs! I'm betting he settled at least one of them! Try not to go crazy waiting to find out!🤪


I hope so! I'll try, but there's no guarantee! 😋


----------



## Rancho Draco

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Well, well, well.....lil' miss Dottie decided to join the "let's tick mom off by coming back into heat" band wagon. 🤷‍♀️🤦‍♀️
> 
> On a brighter note, Tater bred Tilly again today and he also bred Lucy three times today. With this round of breeding, I'm noticing a bit of Tater's "stuff" leaking out of the girls' rear end after he breeds them....didn't notice that last month....so maybe they'll take this time??? Maybe Tater was never doing a complete job last month?? If no body settles this time, I don't know what I'll do!


That sounds promising! I'm still kind of amazed that he is interested in the does that young. The youngest that I've ever seen one of my bucklings take interest in the girls was at 4 months and he wasn't seriously bucky until another month or two later.


----------



## Goatastic43

Mine must be hunks then. They start jumping at only 2 weeks old and start “ Cologne“ at like 6 weeks! 😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> That sounds promising! I'm still kind of amazed that he is interested in the does that young. The youngest that I've ever seen one of my bucklings take interest in the girls was at 4 months and he wasn't seriously bucky until another month or two later.


NDs are known for maturing VERY fast!! My bucklings will start jumping on their sisters at only a few days of age!! 😳🤯 Can't they just be babies for awhile?!?! 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie

Holy moly Taters getting big!!!! So excited for you!😁🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Jubillee

Awww he is adorable! He just looks so proud lol. 

Ugh, goats. They ever go with our plans I wanted all mine bred for December...nope, they all decided Feb was better and so decided to spread it out in the middle. I had one this year took 3 tries! It has been a crazy year for breeding for sure.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Jubillee said:


> Awww he is adorable! He just looks so proud lol.
> 
> Ugh, goats. They ever go with our plans I wanted all mine bred for December...nope, they all decided Feb was better and so decided to spread it out in the middle. I had one this year took 3 tries! It has been a crazy year for breeding for sure.


Thank you! 

Sorry to hear your plans didn't go as planned either. It does make me feel a bit better that I'm not the only one with goats who are rebels against my plans. 😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Tater bred Dottie three times yesterday! 🥳 Let's hope Tilly, Lucy, and her settle this time! Sugar should come into heat very soon if she didn't take last month. Here's everyone's' current due dates:

Sugar - 4/15
Tilly - 4/28
Lucy - 4/29
Dottie - 4/30

Eeek! I might be very busy at the end of April!! 😄


----------



## Rancho Draco

Exciting! My three girls are all due within 5 days of each other so I know how you feel!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Once I know everyone is bred, I think I might need to rename this thread to "Dandy Hill Farm's 2021 Breeding Thread" and start a new one called "Dandy Hill Farm's 2022 _Kidding _Thread". At the rate things are going....this thread will end up being as long as one of those "Last Person To Post Here Wins" threads! 🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> Exciting! My three girls are all due within 5 days of each other so I know how you feel!


It really is - thanks! Crazy how they all cycle together!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> It really is - thanks! Crazy how they all cycle together!


Serenity and Brownie always cycle within 2 days of each other so I knew I would be busy with them but then Red came to the farm and linked up with them too. I was hoping for a little bit of a break!😱 Well I guess at least everyone should be ready for weaning at the same time.😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

It's a Christmas miracle!! Lucy and Dottie did not come into heat!! Woohooo!! Tilly did, but me and her don't get along too well so she was probably was trying to ruin my Christmas. She also probably just wanted to have two dates with the boys like everyone else. Haha. I'm not positive if Sugar is pregnant or not yet, but we'll find out soon as she is due to come into heat soon. I took some pictures of everyone this morning and thought I'd share them with you all and also tell you when all the girls are due.

Lucy is due 4/28/22:
























Dottie's due date is 4/30/22. She's very photogenic - love that girl!! <3































Sugar, if she does not come into heat, her due date is 5/4/22.









Soooo, may have let Tilly (and the boys) have some fun the other day. I was sick of the girls coming into heat and thought for sure Lucy and Dottie weren't going to take either. So, I put Tilly in with Tater AND Oreo and let them have at her. All three of them were in HEAVEN lol. I'm not kidding when I say she was successfully bred 7 times in only 10-15mins!! I made sure Tater got a few chances too. He ended up breeding her three times while Oreo bred her four times. I also brought put them all together again the next day. I'm pretty excited to see these kids! Twins, one kid obviously from each buck would be cool! Haha. If she takes, which I'm almost positive she will, her due date will be 5/17/22.








Hope you all had a great Christmas!! 💕


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Here's the boys. 💙💙


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! I guess your song worked!


----------



## MellonFriend

Yippee! I cannot wait to see all those Dandy babies! April seems so far away!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Ohhhh they should all have beautiful babies!!!!!!!!!!!!😍😍😍😍😍 I love Sugar!! She's such a pretty girl!!!😍😍


----------



## toth boer goats

A big congrats.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> Yay! I guess your song worked!


I guess so! Haha. 😁


MellonFriend said:


> Yippee! I cannot wait to see all those Dandy babies! April seems so far away!


I can't wait either! And yes, April really does feel like an eternity away. Seeing pictures of your kids (and everyone else's) should be enough to hold me over until then though. 😄


Lil Boogie said:


> Ohhhh they should all have beautiful babies!!!!!!!!!!!!😍😍😍😍😍 I love Sugar!! She's such a pretty girl!!!😍😍


Thanks!! 😘

Thank you, @toth boer goats. 💕


----------



## Lil Boogie

Your so welcome!🥰


----------



## CaramelKittey

Yay! Hoping Tilly takes this time! Tater is maturing into quite the handsome little buck. 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

CaramelKittey said:


> Yay! Hoping Tilly takes this time! Tater is maturing into quite the handsome little buck. 😁


Thanks, Caramel!! 💕🥰


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on your Christmas present!
I hope Tilly has taken now, too!

All your goats are so cute, and your two bucks just blow me over. So sweet how they get along. Your report of their triangle date is incredible. My bucks would have never allowed each other nearby.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations on your Christmas present!
> I hope Tilly has taken now, too!
> 
> All your goats are so cute


Thank you!! 😊 


MadHouse said:


> your two bucks just blow me over. So sweet how they get along. Your report of their triangle date is incredible. My bucks would have never allowed each other nearby.


For the most part the boys get along, but I did have to really supervise the triple date....things were getting a little tense between the two boys. When there's no ladies around, Oreo and Tater get along great though! 😀


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Lucy is exactly one month pregnant today and Dottie will be one month along in only two days!! I'm so happy no one has come back into heat yet!! 🥳 Today I tried using my stethoscope on Lucy and Dottie to see if I could hear any heartbeats, but I only heard a bunch of healthy rumen sounds. Guess I'll have to try that again in a few weeks! 🙃


----------



## ksalvagno

They look good! Good luck!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sugar wasn't too happy with me touching her beard. 🤣

















Here's Tilly trying to show off for the camera. 🙄 I honestly have no idea how she made her withers that tall!! 😦 This is not her normal stance whatsoever. In this picture, I think she looks like one of those pointing dogs used for hunting.....she's such a goof. 🤣









Don't mind the hair missing from Lucy's nose.....it's just from eating out of the hay feeder. 😉









Look at that sweet, innocent face! 😍









Then Tilly had to butt the poor girl in the rear!! 😳😠 Oh Tilly, you're a huge brat, I mean sweetheart?? 🤥


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Don't know about you all, but I got my "ducks" in a row. 😉😁


----------



## MadHouse

Love the pictures!
They look great!


----------



## Rancho Draco

They're looking great! 

Those are the strangest looking ducks that I have ever seen! 😆🦆


----------



## Lil Boogie

What gorgeous girl!!!🤩🤩


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Them R Ducks????😁


----------



## MellonFriend

They look so fluffy and happy! Only four more months to the Dandiest babies we've ever seen! 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Thanks for the all the compliments, everyone. 💕


Moers kiko boars said:


> Them R Ducks????😁


Them sure are!! Just in disguise. 😉🤣😜


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well those are the cutest ducks Ive ever seen! What type are they? Fluffy quackers????


----------



## Goatastic43

Wait!! Brain storm idea!!! If those are ducks like you say () then you will be selling their ducklings
cheaper than “normal” goat kids. Therefore, I can buy all of your kids…. I mean ducklings for the same price of one!! Yep, you can say it…Goatastic is a genius! 🤪


----------



## Jubillee

They are so adorable! So fat and fluffy, makes you want to go hug them lol


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Twins, one kid obviously from each buck would be cool! Haha.


Is this really a thing? I know it is with dogs and I did wonder the other day if two bucks could get a doe pregnant at the same time.

Your goats are adorable! Waiting is so hard! I can't wait to see your babies!


----------



## MellonFriend

Chanceosunshine said:


> Is this really a thing? I know it is with dogs and I did wonder the other day if two bucks could get a doe pregnant at the same time.


Yep, that is possible! You'd have to get DNA testing to know for sure which kid was from which buck.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Well those are the cutest ducks Ive ever seen! What type are they? Fluffy quackers????


Aww, thanks! Fluffy quackers is exactly what they are!! How did you know?!? 😁🤣 


Goatastic43 said:


> Wait!! Brain storm idea!!! If those are ducks like you say () then you will be selling their ducklings
> cheaper than “normal” goat kids. Therefore, I can buy all of your kids…. I mean ducklings for the same price of one!! Yep, you can say it…Goatastic is a genius! 🤪


Nice try, but these Fluffy quacker ducklings are an extra special, ultra rare breed of duck. For starters, they are very fluffy (hence their name). And I'm expecting a majority of my ducklings to have blue eyes. Bet you've never seen a blue eyed duck before, have you? Oh, and I almost forgot the best part.....they produce milk (yup, they have udders) instead of boring eggs like most ducks produce. So sorry, but unfortunately, my ducklings will not be very cheap. 😉🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie

So, no plans to retain any doelings?


----------



## CaramelKittey

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Aww, thanks! Fluffy quackers is exactly what they are!! How did you know?!? 😁🤣
> 
> Nice try, but these Fluffy quacker ducklings are an extra special, ultra rare breed of duck. For starters, they are very fluffy (hence their name). And I'm expecting a majority of my ducklings to have blue eyes. Bet you've never seen a blue eyed duck before, have you? Oh, and I almost forgot the best part.....they produce milk (yup, they have udders) instead of boring eggs like most ducks produce. So sorry, but unfortunately, my ducklings will not be very cheap. 😉🤣


Hmm…duck milk? Interesting.. 
Duck cheese and yogurt is also interesting…Do your special ducks bathe in gross ponds and get dirty like my boring ones do? I’m not sure about this duck milk thing….🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

CaramelKittey said:


> Hmm…duck milk? Interesting..
> Duck cheese and yogurt is also interesting…Do your special ducks bathe in gross ponds and get dirty like my boring ones do? I’m not sure about this duck milk thing….🤣


Nope, my Fluffy quacker ducks are way to prissy to get dirty and they would never even consider getting wet!! They really are strange ducks...... Oh, I'm telling you, duck milk is the BEST milk you'll ever taste! I know it sounds, ummm.....interesting, but you should really try it sometime. 🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Lil Boogie said:


> So, no plans to retain any doelings?


Well, I _might_ retain a single doeling from either Sugar or Dottie to see how she grows out and freshens......but with my current goat setup, I'm kinda/almost maxed out with goats the way it is. 😕 My current plan for this spring/summer, is to bring in two registered doelings and sell Tilly for sure and most likely Lucy as well. Tilly seems to be one of those goats that goes out of their way to bully everyone else and I think she'd do a lot better in a different situation than what she's currently in. I also think there would be so much more peace in my herd without her. Tilly isn't registered and I want to get into registered goats more. Lucy is a sweet girl, but I don't have high hopes for her udder (she's also not registered). Tilly is her dam, her udder is decent, but I have no idea what the udders look like on her Lucy's sire's side. They will both be hard cuts as Tilly was one of my first goats and Lucy was the first kid born on our farm, but I think culling them from my herd will be best so I can "breed up". 🙂


----------



## Lil Boogie

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Well, I _might_ retain a single doeling from either Sugar or Dottie to see how she grows out and freshens......but with my current goat setup, I'm kinda/almost maxed out with goats the way it is. 😕 My current plan for this spring/summer, is to bring in two registered doelings and sell Tilly for sure and most likely Lucy as well. Tilly seems to be one of those goats that goes out of their way to bully everyone else and I think she'd do a lot better in a different situation than what she's currently in. I also think there would be so much more peace in my herd without her. Tilly isn't registered and I want to get into registered goats more. Lucy is a sweet girl, but I don't have high hopes for her udder (she's also not registered). Tilly is her dam, her udder is decent, but I have no idea what the udders look like on her Lucy's side. They will both be hard cuts as Tilly was one of my first goats and Lucy was the first kid born on our farm, but I think culling them from my herd will be best so I can "breed up". 🙂


Owww keeping one doeling from Sugar would be cool!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Nope, my Fluffy quacker ducks are way to prissy to get dirty and they would never even consider getting wet!! They really are strange ducks...... Oh, I'm telling you, duck milk is the BEST milk you'll ever taste! I know it sounds, ummm.....interesting, but you should really try it sometime. 🤣


Hmm..strange. Are you sure they’re ducks?? 🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Lil Boogie said:


> Owww keeping one doeling from Sugar would be cool!


She'd be Dottie's lil sister!! 😍

I'm SO excited to see what Dottie's FF udder looks like! I honestly think that Dottie has slightly better conformation then her dam (Sugar), but Dottie still has a bit of growing to do so we'll see how she finishes out!

Here's some of the udders that Dottie has behind her.

Sugar FF (dam):









Sire's dam's udder:









L to R: Sire's dam as a kid, her dam's udder, her dam's dam's udder, and lastly her sire's dam's udder. 









Here's a picture of Dottie's little baby "udder" from this past summer. Look at that escutcheon height!! 🤩









Her sire:









And an old face picture of Dottie just because. 😊









Well, now you all pretty much know everything about Dottie! Hahaha. 😁


----------



## MellonFriend

Look at those udders! They are all to die for! 😵🤩


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice udders.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> She'd be Dottie's lil sister!! 😍
> 
> I'm SO excited to see what Dottie's FF udder looks like! I honestly think that Dottie has slightly better conformation then her dam (Sugar), but Dottie still has a bit of growing to do so we'll see how she finishes out!
> 
> Here's some of the udders that Dottie has behind her.
> 
> Sugar FF (dam):
> View attachment 219201
> 
> 
> Sire's dam's udder:
> View attachment 219200
> 
> 
> L to R: Sire's dam as a kid, her dam's udder, her dam's dam's udder, and lastly her sire's dam's udder.
> View attachment 219199
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of Dottie's little baby "udder" from this past summer. Look at that escutcheon height!! 🤩
> View attachment 219202
> 
> 
> Her sire:
> View attachment 219203
> 
> 
> And an old face picture of Dottie just because. 😊
> View attachment 219204
> 
> 
> Well, now you all pretty much know everything about Dottie! Hahaha. 😁


Oh what a cute udder Sugar had!!!! Dottie should have a great udder with those dams behind her!😍. Wow, her sire is beautiful!


----------



## Rancho Draco

I am SO excited to see Sugar's udder! Look at those rear attachments 🤩 I might faint


----------



## Lil Boogie

Rancho Draco said:


> I am SO excited to see Sugar's udder! Look at those rear attachments 🤩 I might faint


I read that and thought it said fart😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco

Lil Boogie said:


> I read that and thought it said fart😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Not quite the same thing...🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie

Rancho Draco said:


> Not quite the same thing...🤣🤣🤣🤣


You reminded me of something!!!!!!!


----------



## Goatastic43

Hopefully now you bunch of nuts are done talking about farting we can get back to the “grown up talk” 🤣

Sugar’s udder is AWESOME! I agree, it will be exciting to see what it looks like this time and to see Dottie’s too!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Dottie will be an exciting one to see! Sugar’s FF is stunning! 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

It's been 18 days since Tilly was bred and so far she's not showing any signs of heat! Lets hope she stays that way too!

Sugar is one month along today!! 🥳 I tried to get some good pictures of her, but these were they best I could get. She's a bit camera shy (and goofy). 😅😉

























They gone! 🤣
























(If you look closely in the last two pics, you can see Ollie "in action" in the background 🐕)

Sugar had triplets as an FF so I'm really excited to see how many she'll have this time! 😁


----------



## MellonFriend

They looked good while they were there! 😂


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Thank you everyone!! I'm over the moon excited he finally figured it out! Tilly was in heat a few days ago and he never successfully bred her - I was getting worried it would take him another month! Very glad he got it done today!
> 
> Yes, I'll (hopefully) be busy in five months! I'm also expecting Sugar to come into heat very soon.....not sure is her can reach her though.....guess we'll find out soon!


I've heard of people using a milk stand and hay bales for a short guy. Or put the girl in a ditch


----------



## Goatastic43

Pregos with the zoomies are adorable! I hope Tilly took!


----------



## Jubillee

Yay for bred mamas!! Sugar s so cute!!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Yay! 🥳


----------



## MadHouse

I hope they are all bred now!
They sure are cute!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Tilly's one month pregnant today!! We also go our first "real" snow this winter (besides a few times we had a slight dusting) here in NW Ohio. We currently have a couple inches of snow on the ground and it's still slowly falling. The chickens, goats, and I do not approve. Hahaha. At least it's pretty though! ❄

I'm surprised that all four girls had enough courage to walk through all the "white stuff" to greet me today. After they realized that I didn't have any treats with me though, they all made a mad dash back to the shed!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, can’t blame them, makes my feet cold.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Aww how sweet! They are looking good! Hope you don't get too much snow! LOL!


----------



## MadHouse

They are cute! I love the picture with the dog in it.


----------



## K.B.

Awee so when are they due again?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

CaramelKittey said:


> Aww how sweet! They are looking good! Hope you don't get too much snow! LOL!


Thanks!! We have about two inches of snow on the ground right now (it's no longer falling) and it looks like we'll get another inch tomorrow. I _think_ the goats and I will be able to make it through lol! 😄


K.B. said:


> Awee so when are they due again?


Lucy's due April 28th, Dottie's due April 30th, Sugar's due May 4th, and Tilly's due May 17th. I can't wait for babies! 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43

They’re looking good! (And cold) I just love it when they look all fluffy! Too cute!


----------



## K9Queen

They’re so pretty!


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww look at 'em all puffed up in the snow. Your's are much more brave than mine. I couldn't get any of them to take a step outside when we had snow a few weeks ago!


----------



## Lil Boogie

So, were all pregnant? All 4 or us???!!!!???


----------



## thefarmgirl

@Lil Boogie lol

@Dandy Hill Farm I haven’t been really following this thread much but I can’t wait to see what all your girls bring! ️


----------



## Jubillee

Snow! Look at them getting out in it. When we had the big snow last year, it took a bit for mine to go out. They weren't quite sure what that stuff was.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MadHouse said:


> They are cute! I love the picture with the dog in it.


Thank you! Ollie _loves_ the goaties! Maybe a little too much though. 😅 He has very, very strong herding instincts and usually doesn't know his own strength with the goats. Most of the time, he has to be kenneled in the summer when I let the goats out to graze. Sometimes he will listen to me though - it's a hit or miss kinda thing lol. Two years ago, me and my dad had just got done expanding the goat pen. So of course, the goats had to test out our work (after we had gone into the house) and see if they could find any weak spots. Well, our wether, Toby (Tilly's half brother who we have since sold) must of found a weak spot in the fence and got out. By the time I realized that Toby had escaped, Ollie already had him "trapped" on top of our picnic table! Ollie was just proudly laying right beside the picnic table making sure that Toby stayed on top of it - right where he wanted him. I was actually very impressed with Ollie!! I was also really happy that he didn't terrorize Toby by chasing him around the yard while biting his ankles (that's usually what he tries to do when the goats are out, I don't let him do that though)!


Goatastic43 said:


> They’re looking good! (And cold) I just love it when they look all fluffy! Too cute!


Thanks!! I too love how fluffy their get the winter! 💕


K9Queen said:


> They’re so pretty!


Thank you!! 🥰


Lil Boogie said:


> So, were all pregnant? All 4 or us???!!!!???


Yes, all my girls are finally pregnant (is that what you meant lol?)! 😄


thefarmgirl said:


> @Dandy Hill Farm I haven’t been really following this thread much but I can’t wait to see what all your girls bring!


That's okay! I can't wait to see what they have either!! 😊


----------



## Lil Boogie

Oh Ollie. What are we going to do with you!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Lucy was exactly two months along on the 4th and Dottie is exactly two months along today!! Here's a few pictures I took of the two pregnant ladies today. 😊

Miss Dottie is due April 30th and is looking pretty big already!

















Lucy is due April 28th. Just look at that cute lil' beard!! She just started growing it about a month ago.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Ohh that little beard is stunning, girl!!!! 😍😆. DOTTIE is looking quite round already!😍


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww! They’re so fluffy and cute! Can’t wait to see they’re kids!


----------



## MellonFriend

They all look like they are smiling at the camera when you take their pictures.  

Lucy, girl your beard is looking divine.😘


----------



## Jubillee

They look so good and happy!!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful! Looking good


----------



## MadHouse

They are looking so good!
I like Lucy’s beard, and her goat head shaped decoration by her ear. 😁


----------



## KY Goat Girl

They are beautiful! Can’t wait to see all those kids!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Thanks for the compliments, everyone! 😘


MadHouse said:


> I like Lucy’s beard, and her goat head shaped decoration by her ear. 😁


Hahaha. Dottie didn't budge from her resting place the whole time I was out there. She must of been pretty comfy. 😊


MellonFriend said:


> They all look like they are smiling at the camera when you take their pictures.


Lol, it does look like they are smiling! I promise I didn't bribe them! 😄

Here's a bonus picture of Sugar that I also took today. (I don't know why Dottie looks so little in this picture....must be a weird angle because she's about the same size as her momma!)


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I love Sugar’s half and half beard!


----------



## Kaitlyn

Just had to update myself on this thread... So excited to see what your does have! Love love LOVE the udders behind them!
Cannot wait!


----------



## MadHouse

How are the girls doing?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MadHouse said:


> How are the girls doing?


The girls are doing very well, thanks for asking! We're currently having some pretty crappy weather, but once that clears up in the next few days, I'll be sure to get some pictures! About only two more months until Lucy's and Dottie's due dates! 😍


----------



## MadHouse

Good to hear! Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! So exciting!


----------



## MellonFriend

Still two months?! Sounds like plenty of time to make a lot of soap. 😉🧼

And yes, some more pics would be nice.😊


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Alrighty you guys, today we're officially two months away from Lucy's due date - woohoo! A few days ago, I got around to shaving Lucy and Dottie's "udders". Neither of them really have any udder development yet, but once they do, it will be a lot easier to see it without all their winter fluff in the way. 😀 

Here's some pictures from today. . . 

Lucy (due April 28th):

































Dottie (due April 30th):

























Sugar (due May 4th):
















Something I just realized not too long ago is that Sugar is due five days before her birthday! And last year, she went four days over her due date....so maybe she'll have some birthday babies. 💕

More pictures coming. . .


----------



## Tanya

Beautiful


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Tilly (due May 17th):

















Since they're all (roughly) two months away from kidding, I'm starting to slowly introduce some alfalfa hay into their diet. To say the girls have been happy with the new addition to their diet is an understatement. 😄

















Here's a few extra pictures of Tilly and Lucy:


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful! So excited to see their udders once they come in


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

And just for the record....I had to take pictures of Tilly _twice_ because this is what all of my pictures of her looked like the first time I came inside.... 









































That girl is something else I tell you. 🙄🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco

🤣I love that tongue picture


----------



## MellonFriend

Everyone looks so cute and fluffy! I love their little pre-udders. 🥰


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure look content!


----------



## Goatastic43

They’re so cute! Little stinkers!  I’m so excited to see their kids!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Adorable!!!!!! Dandy, I can't WAIT to see your kids!!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I love all the “first” pictures of Tilly.


----------



## MadHouse

Your girls are so cute and funny!! 😁 
It is exciting to see their lil udders beginning to build.
I love that big tree!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautiful


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Thanks for the compliments, everyone!! 💕


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Can you all believe that Lucy and Dottie are only _one _month away from kidding!! I'm so stoked and can't wait to have baby goats running around the place again! 🥰 Since the two FFs are a month away from kidding, today was CD/T, selenium gel, and hoof trimming day for them. Neither of them are really big, but they both have handful-sized udders and I've felt definite baby kicks from both of them so they absolutely _have_ to be pregnant. 😄 Right now, I honestly think it looks like they are both carrying only a single. But, I did think the something about Tilly when she was pregnant two years ago and she ended up having buck/doe twins that were 4lbs each...guess I was wrong about a single lol. 😂 Here's some pictures I took of Lucy and Dottie today. Anybody want to throw out your thoughts on how many and what they'll have? You can definitely change your guess once they are closer to kidding lol. 

























































Here's a few bonus pictures:

















Whenever I let the girls out to graze, one of our kitties always "helps" me look after the goats while their out and makes sure they don't eat any of the off limit plants/flowers/trees. Miss Ivy happened to be my buddy tonight, usually it's Raven. 😊









Speaking of Ivy, she's also excepting and is due April 24th (four days before Lucy and six days before Dottie)! Keep your eyes peeled for her waiting thread that is coming soon! 🐈


----------



## GodsGarden

Cute goats. 😍 Thier legs are so short! Lol. They look round and happy. Happy wait for kiddings!


----------



## MadHouse

It is all so exciting!
One more month, that’s not so long now!
I am guessing twins for both Lucy and Dottie.

Ivy is very cute and she is doing a great job goat watching. 
You will have so Many new babies!
💕


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! So exciting! I have to agree with Madhouse and say twins for both. I’m looking forward to Ivy’s thread! Will we get to guess how many she has lol?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Yep, twins for both. 2 does for Lucy and buck/doe twins for Dottie. Heidi was super small and didn’t even look pregnant and she had a single. So I’m very sure of twins for each. Lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

I'm saying either twins for both or singles for both. Hard to tell lol. Sparrow looked huge but only had one.... So I'm excited to see your girls kidos!! Gonna have loads of babies😍


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm saying singles for both. Lucy's got a doeling in there and Dottie's gonna hava buckling. They all look so beautiful! Your pictures are gorgeous by the way. I love that one with Lucy and Ivy. 😍 I can't wait to see little kittens too! 😽


----------



## Rancho Draco

Ooh I say singles too.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Thanks everyone!! 😘 I'm keeping my fingers crossed for multiples and lots of doelings as I have a long waiting list for girls. Of course, now that I've said that though, they'll all end up have single bucklings. 😂 But hey, as long as everyone is healthy, I won't be complaining. Don't know 'bout you, but healthy is my favorite color, sex, and number. 😉😃


----------



## Rancho Draco

Okay well than I say definitely getting single bucklings and there's no way they can prove me wrong!


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Thanks everyone!! 😘 I'm keeping my fingers crossed for multiples and lots of doelings as I have a long waiting list for girls. Of course, now that I've said that though, they'll all end up have single bucklings. 😂 But hey, as long as everyone is healthy, I won't be complaining. Don't know 'bout you, but healthy is my favorite color, sex, and number. 😉😃


Forgive me if you mentioned it already, but do you hope to keep any?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Chanceosunshine said:


> Forgive me if you mentioned it already, but do you hope to keep any?


I was originally going to keep a doeling from either Sugar or Dottie, but I have since changed my mind and will not be keeping any kids this year despite how cute one might be hahaha. I'm really changing the direction of my herd this year. Tilly and Lucy will be moving to new homes after they kid to make room for a couple high quality registered does. My current buck is registered and I plan on getting another registered buck this year as well. Sugar recently just got valid papers again after sorting out some DNA fiasco that affected her. Dottie is Sugar's daughter and could of been registered if Sugar's papers would have been right when I bought the two. I definitely don't see Sugar going anywhere anytime soon as she is a simply fantastic doe. Dottie, well for now she's staying but she might have to go eventually to make more room for registered does. I'm just taking the "remodel" of my herd one step at a time. 🙂


----------



## toth boer goats

They are cute and coming along nicely.


----------



## Jubillee

Ooohhh I think they both have twins!!


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I was originally going to keep a doeling from either Sugar or Dottie, but I have since changed my mind and will not be keeping any kids this year despite how cute one might be hahaha. I'm really changing the direction of my herd this year. Tilly and Lucy will be moving to new homes after they kid to make room for a couple high quality registered does. My current buck is registered and I plan on getting another registered buck this year as well. Sugar recently just got valid papers again after sorting out some DNA fiasco that affected her. Dottie is Sugar's daughter and could of been registered if Sugar's papers would have been right when I bought the two. I definitely don't see Sugar going anywhere anytime soon as she is a simply fantastic doe. Dottie, well for now she's staying but she might have to go eventually to make more room for registered does. I'm just taking the "remodel" of my herd one step at a time. 🙂


That makes perfect sense to me. I can see how easily a herd can grow, but you're wise to resist the urge if they're not what you want! May I be that wise when my day comes!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Yesterday Lucy was officially one week away from her due date (April 28th) and Dottie will be one week away from hers (April 30th) tomorrow. Sugar's not too far behind them being due May 4th. I'm so excited for babies!! As some of you might know, I'm pretty sure Tilly didn't take (she would be due May 17th). I can't feel her babies, she doesn't look pregnant, etc. But, she hasn't come back into heat, so who knows if she's preggo or not! I'm very interested to know know what y'all think my girls will have so please be sure to post your guesses! You can also guess if Tilly's pregnant or not.

Yesterday evening was perfect for taking pictures of the girls! In fact, I got soooo many pictures that I just have to share with you all that I'll be making a new thread for them so I don't flood this one lol. 

Lucy due April 28th. I guess she'll have buck/doe twins.



































Dottie due April 30th. I'm guessing a single buckling for her even though I really, really hope she has twins.







































More pictures coming. . .


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sugar due May 4th. She had triplets (2 bucklings, 1 doeling) as a FF and I'm guessing she'll have the same this year.


































Tilly possibly due May 17th. I don't think she's pregnant.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Annnnd of course, when ever I take pictures of my girls I always have one or two that give me "sassy looks". 99% of the time that certain someone is Tilly, but yesterday it actually was Sugar and Lucy. . .










Don't you roll your eyes at me, Sug! 🤣


----------



## MadHouse

Aww, they all look so good! So exciting, only one more week!
I am guessing your guesses are right on.
I can’t remember, did Tilly ever kid before?


----------



## MellonFriend

Yay! SO CLOSE! You're gonna have dandy little kiddos jumping around before you know it! 

They all look so tranquil in that green grass. 🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie

I'm guessing two s for everyone. Maybe trips for Lucy


----------



## Rancho Draco

Looking good! I agree with your guesses.


----------



## Goatastic43

For Lucy: twins 2 boys

For Dottie: twins 1 boy, 1 girl

For Sugar: triplets 2 girls, 1 boy

And I don’t think Tilly is prego either

Can’t wait to see their kids!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Lucy, one of each
Dottie, one of each
Sugar, trips, 2 girls, 1 boy
And I don’t think Tilly is preggo but if she is then 1 doeling.


----------



## ksalvagno

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## Goatastic43

KY Goat Girl said:


> Lucy, one of each
> Dottie, one of each
> Sugar, trips, 2 girls, 1 boy
> And I don’t think Tilly is preggo but if she is then 1 doeling.


Hey you trying to copy me?! Lol jk


----------



## KY Goat Girl

No.  I actually didn’t even read anyone else’s guesses. I just read Dandy’s posts and gave my answers.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MadHouse said:


> Aww, they all look so good! So exciting, only one more week!
> I am guessing your guesses are right on.
> I can’t remember, did Tilly ever kid before?


Thank you so much! ❤

Yes, Tilly kidded as a first freshening in the fall of 2020 (she had Lucy then). 


MellonFriend said:


> Yay! SO CLOSE! You're gonna have dandy little kiddos jumping around before you know it!
> 
> They all look so tranquil in that green grass. 🥰


Thanks, Mellon! 💗


Lil Boogie said:


> I'm guessing two s for everyone. Maybe trips for Lucy


Even Tilly?!?! lol I'd wouldn't be complaining if all your guesses were right! 😃


Rancho Draco said:


> Looking good! I agree with your guesses.


Thank you! 💕


Goatastic43 said:


> For Lucy: twins 2 boys
> 
> For Dottie: twins 1 boy, 1 girl
> 
> For Sugar: triplets 2 girls, 1 boy
> 
> And I don’t think Tilly is prego either
> 
> Can’t wait to see their kids!





KY Goat Girl said:


> Lucy, one of each
> Dottie, one of each
> Sugar, trips, 2 girls, 1 boy
> And I don’t think Tilly is preggo but if she is then 1 doeling.


I like both your guys' guesses a lot better then mine. 😅


ksalvagno said:


> Pretty girls! Good luck!


Thanks!! ❤


----------



## CaramelKittey

Goatastic43 said:


> Hey you trying to copy me?! Lol jk


Great minds think alike! 😂🤪

I’m guessing the same. LOL!


----------



## Lil Boogie

CaramelKittey said:


> Great minds think alike! 😂🤪
> 
> I’m guessing the same. LOL!


Watch all three of y'all be wrong LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

🤪😂


----------



## Goatastic43

Lil Boogie said:


> Watch all three of y'all be wrong LOL


No! Don’t say that!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

"Update":

Lucy's on day 145.
Dottie's on day 143.
Sugar's on day 139

I have nothing exciting to report. I still have three (possibly four) pregnant does who are very high on hormones. Yep, they are all acting like blubbering fools attempting to mount each other with big ol' bellies full of kids. It's so weird looking it's honestly hard to watch. 😳😆 No loose ligs, no shiny udders, and no babies. Blasted doe code... 

It's supposed to poor this Sunday.....who want's to bet that both Lucy and Dottie will go that day? Please don't make me wait that much longer for babies, girls, please don't! 😂


----------



## Lil Boogie

Girls! Keep makin mom wait for them bbs🤪!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Come on girls, she needs you all to go on the same day, same time, and all bucklings. Think you can do that?


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck with the blubbering fools ! 😂


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww now none of you ladies listen to those nay-sayers. Lucy, you should go on Sunday, in the day time. Dottie darling, you go the day after, and Sugar you go on Tuesday. All of you give Dandy plenty of doelings and throw in a buck in there only if you've got extras. 😋


----------



## Goatastic43

I read the post and thought it said “Update babies are here!”  Lol
Can’t wait to see them!


----------



## CaramelKittey

Hope all goes well! Super excited to see pictures! For us in the past when one doe would sniff another doe’s urine and flem, they always had girls! I always felt like does carrying does were more hormonal, maybe that’s a good sign?? 😁 

Unfortunately that trend broke this year. 😔


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

CaramelKittey said:


> Hope all goes well! Super excited to see pictures! For us in the past when one doe would sniff another doe’s urine and flem, they always had girls! I always felt like does carrying does were more hormonal, maybe that’s a good sign?? 😁
> 
> Unfortunately that trend broke this year. 😔


Thank you! Oh really? That's so interesting! Lucy is the absolute most hormonal doe right now, she has also been doing tons of pee sniffing and lip curling......I'm super interested to see if she will have doelings now!



Still waiting for babies this morning. . . 🙃


----------



## MadHouse

I’m so excited for your babies!!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Well Brownie was SUPER bucky the weeks before kidding and she had 3/4 does


----------



## CaramelKittey

How are they looking? Any signs of labor or prelabor yet? I so hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

CaramelKittey said:


> How are they looking? Any signs of labor or prelabor yet? I so hope everything goes smoothly for you!


Last night no body was showing any sings.....haven't done morning chores yet.......can't be too much longer though (at least that's what I keep telling myself 🤣). Lucy's on day 147, Dottie's on day 145, and Sugar's on day 141. Will report back after morning chores if anything exciting is going on. 🤞🤞🤞 Thank you!! 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

So, just got back in from chores, no one is acting any different or like they are in labor. However, Lucy's ligs are really sunken in. I can still barely feel them, but I really have to "dig" for them. Her udder also seems a bit fuller than yesterday (not tight or shiny yet though). Again, she's acting completely normal so right now I'm thinking she won't kid until late this evening or sometime tomorrow....buuuut, who knows when the doe code existed! 🙃


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s exciting! Can’t wait for Lucy kids!


----------



## MellonFriend

At least you're seeing some progress! 

Tomorrow's your day Lucy! 😀


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! So exciting! Come on Lucy and let us see those adorable hostages!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Yay!


----------



## toth boer goats

YAY 😁


----------



## CaramelKittey

Yay! How exciting! Hoping for a smooth delivery with some doelings! Interestingly none of my does had any discharge this year prior to kidding, I wonder if yours are the same? Udder is the best indicator for us. Soooo excited to see how she looks this year! 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Well, still no babies, but we are definitely getting closer!! Ligs are completely mush/gone and her udder has definitely filled today (still not super tight, but close). Lucy has also been pretty vocal which is unusual for her unless she's hungry. Her breathing is also a little bit faster/heavier and she seems kinda confused lol. Right now, I'm thinking babies sometime in the night or tomorrow morning. I have yet to see a contraction. Getting close! I'll probably be doing night checks with this girl. I'll keep you all posted!


CaramelKittey said:


> Yay! How exciting! Hoping for a smooth delivery with some doelings! Interestingly none of my does had any discharge this year prior to kidding, I wonder if yours are the same? Udder is the best indicator for us. Soooo excited to see how she looks this year! 😍


Thanks! Lucy and Sugar haven't had any discharge (well, Lucy has been having a tiny bit today), but Dottie on the other hand has been having some white discharge every day for the past week. Crazy how they are all so different!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Yay! You might have a long night! Keep us posted!


----------



## Goatastic43

Of course she’d go in the night… she must have some REALLY cute ones in there if she’s making you go through all this trouble! Can’t wait to see them!


----------



## CaramelKittey

How exciting! Hope she makes it easy for you! 😍 Anything new this morning?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Look what we woke up to this morning!




















































I checked on Lucy at 2am last night. She still wasn't having any contractions then - I could tell she was definitely getting close, but I wasn't sure if she was going to make me wait until later in the morning. I went back to bed and was just going to check her at 6am. In the night, at around 4am, I kinda woke up and was debating if I should go back out again.....I was so tired so I stayed in bed and was going to stick with my original plan (checking on her at 6am). Well, I slept in and was woke up by my younger sister at 6:30am. She came flying into my room and said "Lucy had two babies!!!". I flew out of bed and sure enough, Lucy had twins on the ground! The girl was still pretty wet (but standing), so I know we just missed her coming out by about15-20 mins. Lucy was being attentive to both of them (thank goodness). We got her and her kids moved to the kidding stall. Since, Lucy's an FF, it took her a while to let them nurse, but now she's good with it. Lucy dropped her placenta a little while ago and all three are doing absolutely fantastic!! The light buckskin is a buckling and the other is a little girl who is Tilly's mini me (it's so adorable!). Both babies do have blue eyes as well. The buckling weighs 4.01lbs and the doeling is 3.59 lbs. I honestly thought they were going to weigh only 2-3 lbs, but I guess I just forgot how little goat kids are. 🥰 Anyways, I'm just super grateful and thankful that everything went well and that all three are doing great. Oh, we did give the babies temporary names while they are here. We chose the names Loki and Libby. ❤


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww!  They absolutely adorable! Congratulations! I love the names too!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> Aww!  They absolutely adorable! Congratulations! I love the names too!


Thank you!! I'm in love with them! ❤ 

Just checked Dottie's ligs......they are pretty much GONE! She's acting normal, but if she's going to be like Lucy, I'm thinking she'll kid tonight or tomorrow morning. The flood of babies is coming! 😬😍


----------



## Chanceosunshine

They are adorable!! Congratulations!


----------



## Boer Mama

Come on girls!! 💕😊🍀


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Yay! They are so CUTE! I love the little buckskin boy!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations!!!
Good job, Lucy!
Both kids are just precious! 🥰 💕


----------



## Boer Mama

Somehow I replied to your earlier comment and completely missed seeing the kids were on the ground this morning 😅 then I saw the kidding tally pics there first! 
they are absolutely adorable little babies and I’m glad mamas doing well with them ❤


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! That little boy is just darling. Fingers crossed for more babies soon!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are adorable, she did good.


----------



## MellonFriend

Awww!!!! Could they be any cuter??!!! Congratulations! 😍


----------



## Hounddog23

Congratulations!!


----------



## K.B.

Congratulations their so cute  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Thank you so much, everyone! I'm just in love with these kids and still can't believe that _I _have _baby goats_ in _my_ backyard!! 😍😅

Now we wait for miss Dottie to release her hostage(s). Her ligs have been gone since late this morning, but she's keeping her cool and acting like normal. Has to be soon - I can't wait! I am very determined that I will not miss Dottie's delivery....even if that means waking up in the middle of the night. 😴😅


----------



## Rancho Draco

How exciting! How is her udder?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Rancho Draco said:


> How exciting! How is her udder?


It's pretty full. It's actually been pretty full for about a week now. It's not tight or shiny, but I feel like her udder is the same full-ness as Lucy's was before she delivered. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## brigieboo

Aww congrats!!! They're so cuteeee!!! I loveeeee their colors!!!!! I'm still waiting on my doe that was due 4/28 😭 I just want more babies ughhh 😂


----------



## ksalvagno

Adorable!


----------



## Jubillee

Congrats!!! They are so pretty!!! Awww sweet babies.


----------



## Kaitlyn

Congratulations! That is so very exciting! The little doeling stole my heart as soon as I saw her. Hope for a smooth delivery next for Dottie!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Dottie just had TRIPLETS!! Yes, you read that right! I'm still SO shocked! I honestly thought she only had one in there....maaaaaaybe two, but three?? Three just seemed impossible to me, but Dottie showed me lol. The delivery couldn't have been smoother - Dottie didn't even scream once! The mostly black one is a doeling and the other two are boys. All three of these babies also have blue eyes! I'm thinking Tater is Homozygous for blue eyes at this point. Sorry for the poor picture quality. I promise I'll get better ones tomorrow!


----------



## MadHouse

Yay! Congratulations Dottie!!
Adorable babies!!! 🥰 😻 😍


----------



## K.B.

Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! That’s awesome! I’m so happy for you! 2 in one day!  They’re so adorable! And blue eyed too!


----------



## Kaitlyn

Woohoo!! 😍 congrats once again!


----------



## ksalvagno

Adorable!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Triplets!!! Oh my gosh! Congratulations 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! They are so cute!  I can’t believe she had 3 either!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Now just watch Sugar have 1.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Congratulations, Dandy!!!!!! Their adorable!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

You went from 5 goats to 10 in just a couple days lol!!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Couple days nothing! Her herd doubled in 24 hours


----------



## MellonFriend

Way to go Dottie! (And Tater!) 

Man, when Dandy wants babies, SHE GETS BABIES!!!! 😆😍


----------



## Boer Mama

Congratulations 🎊 🥰💕


----------



## Jubillee

Congrats!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, congratulations on both sets of kids! Good job Lucy, Dottie giving Mom such sweet healthy kids!😁


----------



## Hounddog23

Go dottie!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Thank you so much, everyone!! I'm just loving having newborn baby goats around the place again! 🥰😍



KY Goat Girl said:


> Now just watch Sugar have 1.


She better not! 😲🤣 Heck, if Dottie packed three in belly, Sugar could easily pack 4/5 in her big ol' belly!! 😅 Sugar's due in only two more days! She's not showing any signs of kidding soon though....she went four (maybe five - I'd have to check) days past her due date last year so she'll probably keep us waiting a little while longer lol. 😒 


Lil Boogie said:


> You went from 5 goats to 10 in just a couple days lol!!





Rancho Draco said:


> Couple days nothing! Her herd doubled in 24 hours


🤣 I thought of that too last night!


Pictures coming. . .


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Here's Dottie's firstborn, Duchess (2.73lbs):

























Her firstborn buckling, Duke (2.66lbs). This dude shot out right after Duchess like superman, but.....completely upside down! 😆

















And last but not least is, Dixon (2.63lbs)! He was a big surprise being born several minutes later than the first two. His coloring was also shocking compared to his brother and sister!

















And here's a picture of Libby and Loki that I took this morning. Lucy gave them strict instructions to stay in the dog house while she went to go eat her breakfast. 😅


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I love the names! Dixon is my favorite (don’t tell the others lol).


----------



## Rancho Draco

They're so cute!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my gosh they are unbearable tiny! Oh my goodness. I think Duchess looks like she has some sass in her. She looks like she knows how to work the camera. 💄🤩


----------



## Lil Boogie

Adorable!!!


----------



## Goatastic43

They’re gorgeous! And so little too  I love the names!


----------



## Lil Boogie

@Dandy Hill Farm tell Sugar to release my 4 doelings, NOW!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Lil Boogie said:


> @Dandy Hill Farm tell Sugar to release my 4 doelings, NOW!


Lol. I wish it worked that way or I would! I can not wait to see her kids and udder!! Speaking of her udder, it unfortunately still has a long way to go before being "kidding ready". 😢😐


----------



## Lil Boogie

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Lol. I wish it worked that way or I would! I can not wait to see her kids and udder!! Speaking of her udder, it unfortunately still has a long way to go before being "kidding ready". 😢😐


Hey! Remember, we dont go bye udder😁. Ligs WILL tell you when she's ready, not her udder😉😁😁😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Lil Boogie said:


> Hey! Remember, we dont go bye udder😁. Ligs WILL tell you when she's ready, not her udder😉😁😁😁


Well, her ligs are also still rock-hard for being preggo (Yes, I'm 100% sure's pregnant). 😅


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

While we wait on Sugar to kid, I thought it would be fun for everyone to guess how many she'll have! This will be her second freshening; her due date is this Wednesday. She had two bucklings and a doeling last year as a FF (I wasn't her owner at that time so I unfortunately don't have any preggo pictures of her). I originally guessed that she would have the same this year as last year. However, ever since Dottie had her triplets, I've been second guessing myself lol. But, I told Sugar this evening that I'm sticking to my guns. What I didn't tell Sugar though is that I'm just saying that in hopes she'll be like Dottie and surprise me with more kids than I thought. Brilliant plan! Right? 😂 Anywho, here's some pictures I just took of the new grandma (I recently realized the kids I currently have are Tilly's and Sugar's very first grandkids 😄). Let me know what you think she'll have (if you have already guessed, feel free to change it if you want!):


----------



## Chanceosunshine

I’m on team Duke. He looks like he’s wearing little cow print chaps!! And Duke is my youngest grandson’s name!!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Hmm. I'm saying three. I would be happily proven wrong if there is an extra in there though! I just love Sugar. She's my favorite. I love her two tone scheme.


----------



## Boer Mama

Ill say she’s having quads- 2 of each 💕😁 👍 
But I’m awful at guessing #’s 😅


----------



## Goatastic43

I’m stinking to my original guess to triplets, since she looks pretty deep. Can’t wait to see them, no matter how many she has!!


----------



## Goatastic43

Goatastic43 said:


> For Lucy: twins 2 boys
> 
> For Dottie: twins 1 boy, 1 girl
> 
> For Sugar: triplets 2 girls, 1 boy
> 
> And I don’t think Tilly is prego either
> 
> Can’t wait to see their kids!


----------



## MadHouse

All the babies are so very cute!!!!! ❤ 💕 🥰 

As for Sugar, I guess 3, two doelings, one buckling. I love her beard.


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm always wrong so I'll guess two and then you'll end up with three. 😅 I'm saying a buck and a doe. I love her two-toned beard.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Wow! How precious - CONGRATULATIONS! 😍 I can't believe I missed all the fun. Congratulations on the doelings especially! Can't believe Dottie had triplets, what a task for an FF! I'm glad she is handling it well, that is great! Congrats on the healthy kids and easy deliveries. Anxious to see what Sugar has!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I’m also going to says trips. Buck and 2 does.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Twins..both adorable…😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Still no signs that Sugar will go soon. . .

Here's what (almost all of) my family members are guessing for Sugar:
Dad: Quints (3b, 2d)
Mom: Triplets (2b, 1d)
Brother: Quads: (3b,1d)
Brother: Quads: (1b, 3d)
Sister: Quads (2b, 2d)

I'm definitely super excited to see what Sugar will have! Although, I really hope my dad is wrong about her having five. 😬 I'll happily take twins, trips, or even quads though! My little sister actually guessed correctly for Dottie. I honestly thought there was no way that Dottie would have triplets, but I didn't have the heart to tell my sister that. Now knowing my sister was actually right, I'm really glad I didn't say anything to her....I never would have heard the end of it! 🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie

What a pretty gal! LOVE her! I still say 4 lol.


----------



## MellonFriend

I think this is the widest range of guesses in the history of kid guessing! 🙃

What day of gestation is she on today?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MellonFriend said:


> I think this is the widest range of guesses in the history of kid guessing! 🙃
> 
> What day of gestation is she on today?


I know right! 😂

She's on day 144 today. 🙂


----------



## Chanceosunshine

This is my first ever guess…I’m going to say 2 pink and 2 blue!
Can’t wait to wake up tomorrow and see pics of them.


----------



## CaramelKittey

I’m gonna say..triplets! Two doelings, one buckling. Maybeeeee 4 babies. 😁


----------



## Lil Boogie

I need pictures of my newborn granddaughters... @Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Still no change this morning in Sugar. Which, honestly, I'm fine with. Yesterday evening we had a very big thunderstorm hit us and we are supposed to get a lot more rain over the next few days. We didn't have any damage from the storm, but 60mph winds and there were sirens going off. It came out of no where. I was out in the back of the property with girls letting them graze (this has been our evening routine for a while now and neither the mommas or babies don't mind one bit being away from each other for an hour or two). The weather was super nice until all of a sudden I could see these HUGE clouds rolling in from the distance. I waited a few more minutes, then a siren went off. At that point, me and the girls started making a mad dash to the barn. The wind was really blowing now and I was trying to figure out where to put everyone so they would be safe. Dottie and her triplets were still in the kidding stall which isn't the most protected place - especially when the wind was that strong. So, I quickly decided that the safest and fastest place to put them was in the barn with all the other does and Lucy's kids I really didn't want to lock everyone up in there without supervision, but I had no choice at this point. After me and mom got the goats all put away, we also made sure both of the chickens where locked on the coop. After doing that, we ran into the house just beating POURING down rain to go into the basement with the rest of our family and our friends who were just over to meet the baby goats. I was still thinking about Dottie and her kids being with everyone else, but there was nothing I could do about that now and no other place I could of put them. After about a half an hour of super strong wind and rain, the storm had passed. I quickly ran out to the barn to check on all the goats. Thankfully, everyone was still alive and well. Like I mentioned earlier, we didn't have any damage which I'm honestly very surprised but grateful for. I actually still haven't separated Dottie and her triplets as everyone is getting along pretty well and all the kids are having such a blast together! Anyways, just wanted to let you all know about yesterday's eventful evening and that Sugar still hasn't released her hostages. Oh, there was a tornado spotting about 30mins away from us (don't think it ever hit the ground though). Very, very thankful that everyone is still doing well and that we didn't have any damage from the storm.


----------



## Boer Mama

Glad you guys made it thru the storm without damage! That’s scary… but now you know Dottie and the kids can reincorporate into the herd and alls well 😊


----------



## Rancho Draco

Glad everyone is okay!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh I hate those storms! We get them a lot here. You can only do the best you can. I’ve found that goats get more tolerant of others in their space when the weathers that wild. I know @Moers kiko boars and I have been shoving goats anywhere we can too to keep them safe. Great job getting it done though!


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow that's scary! I hate when the weather does that. I'm glad to hear everyone is okay!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes maam...those goats get a little calmer when the walls are shaking and they are squished in like sardines😋🤣😂. Yes in a tornado watch this evening. Going out to feed, early, cause you can see the front comeing. Stay safe!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Glad y'all are all okay, Dandy!


----------



## Lil Boogie

I would thought it would have scared the kids outta Sugar lol


----------



## Chanceosunshine

You got it much worse than we did. I think we just rode the edge of that storm. I’m glad you’re all ok. 
My first summer here we had a tornado coming right for us and my husband drove us north. Two of my husband’s friends called him to tell him to leave. The tornado ended up changing course. It was scary though.
Oh…I was wondering, did your cat have her kittens??


----------



## MadHouse

I’m so glad you are all ok!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Thanks, everyone!



Lil Boogie said:


> I would thought it would have scared the kids outta Sugar lol


Funny you say that because I think it almost did! When I went out to check on everyone right after the storm past, I found Sugar laying flat on the ground with huge wide open eyes and breathing very heavy. It scared me because she just stayed that way until I went over and pet her! After she got up she was acting completely normal, but my goodness it was like she had a mini heart attach and gave me one as well! 😳😂


Chanceosunshine said:


> You got it much worse than we did. I think we just rode the edge of that storm. I’m glad you’re all ok.
> My first summer here we had a tornado coming right for us and my husband drove us north. Two of my husband’s friends called him to tell him to leave. The tornado ended up changing course. It was scary though.
> Oh…I was wondering, did your cat have her kittens??


Glad you guys didn't get in as bad as we did. Also glad you guys stayed safe during that tornado!

Yep! Ivy had her kittens on April 24th (her due date)! I need to get some updated pictures of them since they just turned a week old this past Sunday and at least one of them has his eyes open. 😃 Here's the thread I made for her (there are kitten pictures on it): Update: Babies Are Here!! - Not Your Typical Waiting...


----------



## Lil Boogie

When Scarlett kidded it was in the middle of a storm lol. Strong wind and rain. She was laying around pretty much not doing anything until lighting struck then she started pushing lol


----------



## Goatastic43

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Still no change this morning in Sugar. Which, honestly, I'm fine with. Yesterday evening we had a very big thunderstorm hit us and we are supposed to get a lot more rain over the next few days. We didn't have any damage from the storm, but 60mph winds and there were sirens going off. It came out of no where. I was out in the back of the property with girls letting them graze (this has been our evening routine for a while now and neither the mommas or babies don't mind one bit being away from each other for an hour or two). The weather was super nice until all of a sudden I could see these HUGE clouds rolling in from the distance. I waited a few more minutes, then a siren went off. At that point, me and the girls started making a mad dash to the barn. The wind was really blowing now and I was trying to figure out where to put everyone so they would be safe. Dottie and her triplets were still in the kidding stall which isn't the most protected place - especially when the wind was that strong. So, I quickly decided that the safest and fastest place to put them was in the barn with all the other does and Lucy's kids I really didn't want to lock everyone up in there without supervision, but I had no choice at this point. After me and mom got the goats all put away, we also made sure both of the chickens where locked on the coop. After doing that, we ran into the house just beating POURING down rain to go into the basement with the rest of our family and our friends who were just over to meet the baby goats. I was still thinking about Dottie and her kids being with everyone else, but there was nothing I could do about that now and no other place I could of put them. After about a half an hour of super strong wind and rain, the storm had passed. I quickly ran out to the barn to check on all the goats. Thankfully, everyone was still alive and well. Like I mentioned earlier, we didn't have any damage which I'm honestly very surprised but grateful for. I actually still haven't separated Dottie and her triplets as everyone is getting along pretty well and all the kids are having such a blast together! Anyways, just wanted to let you all know about yesterday's eventful evening and that Sugar still hasn't released her hostages. Oh, there was a tornado spotting about 30mins away from us (don't think it ever hit the ground though). Very, very thankful that everyone is still doing well and that we didn't have any damage from the storm.


Yikes! That’d be terrifying! I’m glad you all are ok (goats included)!Good job keeping your cool!


----------



## CaramelKittey

So glad everything is okay!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Oh my goodness, Dandy! That sounds like it was scary! I’ve been out at the back of our 52 acres when we lived in TX and a huge storm came up suddenly. It scared me so bad I just started running towards the house. I only made it to the barn that was close to the house but it started raining really hard. I was so out of breath by then.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Well, miss Sugar is still taking her sweet time like last year and hasn't released her hostages yet. 🙃 

Here's some random candid pictures of Lucy's and Dottie's kids that I haven't shared yet:

(Duchess, Duke, & Dixon)









(Dottie & Duchess)









(Lucy & Loki)

















(Libby)









(Duke)









(Libby)









(Dixon)









(Duke, Duchess, & Dixon)









(Loki, Libby, & Duke - the size difference between the twins and triplets is pretty crazy!)


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm




----------



## MellonFriend

Gahh! Those kiddos are so stinkin' cute. Such pretty colors they all are too. 😊


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Awww! Can I have Dixon?  He’s just so precious.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are all so cute and healthy!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh and I love your spool with the door mat on it. I have got to get me a spool!


----------



## Rancho Draco

They look amazing! They already look like they've grown


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Boer Mama

MellonFriend said:


> Oh and I love your spool with the door mat on it. I have got to get me a spool!


I was going to ask if that was a rubber door mat or what exactly it was… I had some street sweeper sections on a spool for my goats, but they’ve worn out with the sun and all the rubbing. I called the city to ask if I can pick up some more, and they said they are no longer allowed to let people come pick them up. They are required to send to the landfill 😑🤷🏼‍♀️😡


----------



## Boer Mama

All the babies are super cute and I love their playground 😍🍀😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

MellonFriend said:


> Gahh! Those kiddos are so stinkin' cute. Such pretty colors they all are too. 😊


Thanks, Mellon!! 🥰 


KY Goat Girl said:


> Awww! Can I have Dixon?  He’s just so precious.


Hehe, he sure is a cutie isn't he! Pretty much everyone that has meet the babies says he's their favorite. 😅


Moers kiko boars said:


> They are all so cute and healthy!


Thank you! 😊


MellonFriend said:


> Oh and I love your spool with the door mat on it. I have got to get me a spool!


Thanks! You really do need a spool (especially one with a doormat on it) - your goaties will thank you. 😉😄


Rancho Draco said:


> They look amazing! They already look like they've grown


Thank you!! They sure are growing like weeds!


toth boer goats said:


> Adorable.


Thanks, Toth. ❤


Boer Mama said:


> I was going to ask if that was a rubber door mat or what exactly it was… I had some street sweeper sections on a spool for my goats, but they’ve worn out with the sun and all the rubbing. I called the city to ask if I can pick up some more, and they said they are no longer allowed to let people come pick them up. They are required to send to the landfill 😑🤷🏼‍♀️😡


What a bummer!! 🙁😠


Boer Mama said:


> All the babies are super cute and I love their playground 😍🍀😁


Thank you!! 💕


----------



## thefarmgirl

OH MY Starsthey are SO Stinkin’ CUTE.. I just can’t get over them! And your pictures that you take after absolutely AMAZING.. Oh my Word.. I think I will come steal them.. ahhh they are dolls


----------



## MadHouse

I love them!!!
Thanks for sharing. They are adorable!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

How are they all so adorable?!? And what a fantastic playground.


----------



## Goatastic43

KY Goat Girl said:


> Awww! Can I have Dixon?  He’s just so precious.


Oh me too!!! 

They’re all completely adorable!


----------



## CaramelKittey

So cute!! 😍 What sweet pictures. Are you keeping Duchess? 🙂😍


----------



## Jubillee

Such adorable little cuties!!! I love Duke, he's my favorite lol.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh me too!!!
> 
> They’re all completely adorable!


Not if I get to him first! I’m pretty sure I live closer.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

thefarmgirl said:


> OH MY Starsthey are SO Stinkin’ CUTE.. I just can’t get over them! And your pictures that you take after absolutely AMAZING.. Oh my Word.. I think I will come steal them.. ahhh they are dolls





MadHouse said:


> I love them!!!
> Thanks for sharing. They are adorable!!





FizzyGoats said:


> How are they all so adorable?!? And what a fantastic playground.





Goatastic43 said:


> Oh me too!!!
> 
> They’re all completely adorable!





CaramelKittey said:


> So cute!! 😍 What sweet pictures. Are you keeping Duchess? 🙂😍


Thank you so much, everyone!! 🥰 I'm loving the variety of colors this year as well as all the blue eyes. Not that those two things really matter much....but they sure are pretty to look at and help them sell better. 😊 I am not keeping Duchess even though I'm slightly tempted too lol. I need to stay strong and save room for registered goats. Now Sugar's kids on the other hand.....her doelings might be harder to let go of, but I'm going to try my very best to stay strong! 😅 Speaking of Sugar, today is her 3rd birthday!! I'm pretty sure she's either going to have birthday buddy kids, or kids on Mother's Day! I haven't done morning chores yet, but I'll report back if there is anything worth reporting. She's on day 148, can't be too much longer! 😀🤞


Jubillee said:


> Such adorable little cuties!!! I love Duke, he's my favorite lol.


Thank you! So far, Duke seems to have the best conformation out of all the other kids. 😍 I'm still selling my bucklings as wethers only though. 😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Well in that case I’ll take Dixon as a wether so that when I sell Heath, bobby will still have a companion.


----------



## Lil Boogie

So, how's Sugar?


----------



## Lil Boogie

Are you gonna show them my beautiful girls?😗🤣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Lil Boogie said:


> So, how's Sugar?


Pretty much the same. 😑 Her ligs are getting squishier, but I can still feel them. I'm really, really hoping she'll go tomorrow. Today is day 150 for her. . .


----------



## Boer Mama

She’s probably waiting till 2am to let them out 😅
Doe code and all. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Sugar just kidded quads about two hours ago (4AM)!!! 🥳 She had two doelings and two bucklings. Everything went well and everyone is doing well too. The biggest kid (a doeling) is 3.10lbs and the smallest is one of the bucklings, 1.79lbs - he's just such a little bit of a thing, but doing fantastic!! All four also have blue eyes. It's still too dark outside to get good pictures, but I promise I'll grab and post some soon! Super thankful we were able to finish this year's kidding season with another successful kidding. 🥰


----------



## CaramelKittey

WOW! Congratulations! Thankful for healthy kids and a smooth delivery! And doelings! 😍


----------



## Chanceosunshine

Ahem...just want to say, "Yay! I was right!!!!" 
Congratulations! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MadHouse

Yay!!! Congratulations to you and Sugar!!!
Wow 4 healthy babies!!
I can’t wait to see them!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations!! That's so exciting!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Finally! Congratulations on your quads, can’t wait to see pics 😁


----------



## Kaitlyn

WOOHOO! That’s so exciting, congratulations! Cannot wait to see the babies! 😍


----------



## Boer Mama

Congratulations 🎉 
That’s such an exciting finish to year. Way to go out with a bang Sugar!! ❤🎉🍀


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! She sure hid them! Congratulations!!


----------



## MellonFriend

See I knew I would be wrong! I can't wait to see the pictures! I'm sure you're going to be exhausted. 4 am is a tough time of day to kid! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh CONGRATULATIONS! On the quads,,,not the kidding time😂🤣! So glad she has them here, and so happy they are all healthy!💖💞💝💘💗


----------



## happybleats

Congratulations!!


----------



## K.B.

Yay congratulations      

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## KY Goat Girl

How exciting!!! Congrats!  can’t wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## GodsGarden

I came on hoping to see that Sugar had kidding and I finally wasn't disappointed. Yay! And 4! Good job Sugar! Can't wait for pictures of the cuties.


----------



## Lil Boogie

Has! I was RIGHT!!!! She had FOUR!!!!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Thanks so much, everyone!!! Sugar and her four kids are all still doing amazing. I am beyond thankful for such the smooth deliveries my girls have had this year. 💕 Here's some pictures as promised. 🥰

Salem (biggest kid - 3.10lbs):

















Sundae (2.77lbs):

















Sully (2.38lbs):

















Stanley (smallest kid - 1.79lbs):

















I feel like these pictures are very deceiving and make all the kids look pretty big....they are actually teeny-tiny!

Oh! I also have a home lined up for Lucy, her twins, and Dottie's two boys! They will all be going to the same super sweet family who purchased Dottie's two bothers from me last year. 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco

Aw they're adorable! Salem is already my favorite. 

I'm glad you found them a good home!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! How sweet!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Purdy! Love Sully


----------



## Lil Boogie

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Thanks so much, everyone!!! Sugar and her four kids are all still doing amazing. I am beyond thankful for such the smooth deliveries my girls have had this year. 💕 Here's some pictures as promised. 🥰
> 
> Salem (biggest kid - 3.10lbs):
> View attachment 229443
> 
> View attachment 229444
> 
> 
> Sundae (2.77lbs):
> View attachment 229445
> 
> View attachment 229446
> 
> 
> Sully (2.38lbs):
> View attachment 229447
> 
> View attachment 229448
> 
> 
> Stanley (smallest kid - 1.79lbs):
> View attachment 229450
> 
> View attachment 229449
> 
> 
> I feel like these pictures are very deceiving and make all the kids look pretty big....they are actually teeny-tiny!
> 
> Oh! I also have a home lined up for Lucy, her twins, and Dottie's two boys! They will all be going to the same super sweet family who purchased Dottie's two bothers from me last year. 🥰


Am I just stupid or does that human only have one arm?


----------



## MellonFriend

I love love love them all! Sully looks like a little panda! 😍 Way to go Sugar!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Lil Boogie said:


> Am I just stupid or does that human only have one arm?


You were not suppose to notice that! 😝🤣 The human has two arms lol. They just put their arm behind their back and we didn't notice that it made them look like they only had one arm until AFTER we were ALL done taking pictures. 🤦‍♀️ Lesson learned, unless you want to look like you have only one arm, then do not put your arm behind your back when taking pictures of kids like that. 😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Sundae looks like a chocolate sundae to me! Lol 💘💝💞💗 All of them are gorgeous! Good job!


----------



## Boer Mama

They’re beautiful- I like Sundae if I had to pick but good thing I don’t have to or I’d be keeping everyone💕 😂❤


----------



## K.B.

Omg their so adorable  

Sent from my SM-A326U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Chanceosunshine

They’re all adorable! Forced to pick, I’d be team Sundae as well.


----------



## MadHouse

Awwwww!!! They are absolutely precious!! Just gorgeous!
And what wonderful news, you have a home lined up.


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww!  They’re dolls! I love the names! Huge congratulations on quads!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I thought the human only had one arm as well.


----------



## ksalvagno

So adorable!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Oh, okay lol. I was concerned the humen only hadith oneith armith lol


----------



## Tanya

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> And just for the record....I had to take pictures of Tilly _twice_ because this is what all of my pictures of her looked like the first time I came inside....
> View attachment 223995
> 
> 
> "MAAAAAAAAAAAAA SSSSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPP"
> View attachment 223997
> 
> View attachment 223993
> 
> View attachment 223996
> 
> View attachment 223994
> 
> 
> That girl is something else I tell you. 🙄🤣


----------



## Tanya

OMW what tiny legs....


----------



## CaramelKittey

They are so cute! Congratulations! And congrats on finding homes for the others too! 😄


----------



## GodsGarden

Soooo Cute! Team Sully here! Love how they are a close copy of mommy Sugar.


----------



## MadHouse

My favourites are Salem and Stanley.
But they are all super cute!!! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute 😊


----------



## FizzyGoats

They’re all adorable. I’m in love with Stanley. So tiny! 

I’m glad you found a great place for Lucy, her kids and Dottie’s boys. That must be a relief.


----------



## Goatastic43

We need some more pictures here! We’re missing their whole adorable little childhood


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree ☝ 😉


----------



## happybleats

Awe..congratulations..so adorable


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Here's some pictures of all the kids from today and yesterday. 😊

Loki:









Libby:









Duchess:









Duke:









Dixon:









Sundae:









Salem:









Sully:









Stanley (in front) and Sundae:









Salem and Sundae (Sugar's kids love the chicken coop 😄):









All the kids (and Lucy) have homes lined up. We also said goodbye to Tilly last week...it was bittersweet since she was one of our first goats, but the family that bought her was very sweet. ❤ Lucy's and Dottie's kids are 6 weeks old today and Sugar's quads where 4 weeks old this past Thursday. Won't be long until they move on to their new homes as well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very nice kids! All look healthy and precious!


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww they’re all just too cute!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Cuties!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my gosh your kids are just insanely cute! Sully is probably the cutest kid I've ever seen! 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco

So cute!


----------



## MadHouse

I love all the pictures !
The kids are so adorable. 🥰 
I am very happy you have homes lined up that you are comfortable with.


----------



## ksalvagno

Cutie pies!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Loki, Libby, and Dixon are my favorites.  Especially Libby, she’s so flashy!


----------



## Boer Mama

They are all so adorable 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats

How are they are so adorable?!?

I bet it is hard seeing them go, but a relief when you know it’s to a good home.


----------



## toth boer goats

They are all super cute 😊


----------

